# Hillsborough River State Park



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am surprised I am the first to post on this. I know jdpm, 5th time around, and jimmie are all headed there this weekend. I thought they'd start the thread. I guess since I will be the last one to arrive tomorrow, I'll do it. Looking forward to looking at the 1,100 RV's (all 2010's) Try on as many Class A diesel pushers as possible....dreaming towards retirement.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> I am surprised I am the first to post on this. I know jdpm, 5th time around, and jimmie are all headed there this weekend. I thought they'd start the thread. I guess since I will be the last one to arrive tomorrow, I'll do it. Looking forward to looking at the 1,100 RV's (all 2010's) Try on as many Class A diesel pushers as possible....dreaming towards retirement.


Hey...how come nobody invited me... we will be at the RV show Saturday and Sunday... Had I of know I would have pulled up there for the weekend ... its a great place to camp... have a good time and I hope to see you all at the show.

Jim Savage


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jim,

Sorry I didn't pass it along. I wasn't for sure everyone was going until a few days ago. It was mentioned at the big rally at Topsail last June and it looks like the Florida bunch followed through...albeit individually and booked HRSP. I know 5th time around was planning on going tomorrow, but we won't even get to camp until 5 or 6p. I plan on going Saturday and possibly Sunday. Maybe I'll catch you hanging out in the Outback section.

Jeff


----------



## 56realtor (Nov 5, 2008)

I also attended the super show. It was great. I just fell in love with the outdoor kitchen. I was willing to trade in my 2008 30 RLS for that 2010 with the kitchen but am holding off to upgrade to a 5er.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

56realtor said:


> I also attended the super show. It was great. I just fell in love with the outdoor kitchen. I was willing to trade in my 2008 30 RLS for that 2010 with the kitchen but am holding off to
> upgrade to a 5er.


I saw that today as well. Very nice. Huge show.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

John and I are back in the house safe and sound after a GREAT time at the 2010 RV Supershow. We arrived on THU as did 5thTimeAround and Jimmie. As always we really enjoyed the show and seeing all the rigs and the new designs. We really liked the fact that Keystone seems to be planning on keeping the Sydney line of fivers as they have made many new upgraded standard features - like all the mods that John and I have done to our '07 31frks!!! 
Of course, the best part was seeing our fellow Outbackers at Hillsborough and reconnecting with Jcat67. All of us will be making our reservations next month for next years show. Phillip and John


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

We too are home safe and sound....but the Outback is filthy from all of the rain last night. Oh well, Kathy is going to Disney with her sister next weekend so I'll get the privilege of cleaning up for the next trip. What a great time we had as well! It was great to see everyone again and even meet some new friends...John & Philip's friends, Earl & Ron. Kathy & I were over whelmed with all of the different configurations that there were. I really did like the Keystone outdoor kitchen set-up as Kathy & I spend a lot of of time outside while camping. BUT, a camper is not in the works...Jimmie really needs a different truck after getting to drive John & Philip's Dodge 2500 diesel...."Help me, I'm in a truck!.....(private joke!). OK I'm off to ebay to seach for a different truck!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

We too are home safe and sound....but the Outback is filthy from all of the rain last night. Oh well, Kathy is going to Disney with her sister next weekend so I'll get the privilege of cleaning up for the next trip. What a great time we had as well! It was great to see everyone again and even meet some new friends...John & Philip's friends, Earl & Ron. Kathy & I were over whelmed with all of the different configurations that there were. I really did like the Keystone outdoor kitchen set-up as Kathy & I spend a lot of of time outside while camping. BUT, a camper is not in the works...Jimmie really needs a different truck after getting to drive John & Philip's Dodge 2500 diesel...."Help me, I'm in a truck!.....(private joke!). OK I'm off to ebay to seach for a different truck!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We too are home from the show. There were so many campers to see and it was quite busy, lots of sold stickers, so maybe the economy is turning around. Anyone know what dates the show is next year?

Had a great time as usual with all the Outbackers and their friends too. JCAT67, wish we could have spent more time with y'all but we needed to head out and that line to dump was really long. Next time maybe our dates will overlap a little more.

A bunch of Outbackers at Outback (imagine that)


----------

